# Pork Cushion



## jbsmokestack (Dec 28, 2016)

JB from OK.  Ive had a Masterbuilt 30 in electric smoker for a few weeks.  Ive smoked turkey, pork butt, cornish hens, and salmon.  Gonna attempt this 10 lb pork cushion. I intend to pull it so I'm aiming for 200° internal, smoking at 225. I would appreciate any suggestions on prep and techniques.  Thanks


----------



## jbsmokestack (Dec 28, 2016)

1482966904928-608685423.jpg



__ jbsmokestack
__ Dec 28, 2016


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 28, 2016)

Hey JB, welcome to SMF!  Here's an old thread about making pulled pork out of pork cushion, a lean but tough cut from the shoulder of the pig. 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...k-and-some-spares-first-long-smoke-in-a-while


----------



## jbsmokestack (Dec 28, 2016)

thanks alot for that link.  I'm wondring if I should cut this one into a couple smaller pieces like he had or leave it whole


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 28, 2016)

It will just cook a little faster if you cut it into smaller pieces.  Plus you'll get more bark.  Your choice entirely.


----------



## mike5051 (Dec 28, 2016)

Welcome to the forum!  I've never heard of the cushion, post some Qview!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Mike


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 29, 2016)

Welcome to SMF!

Glad to have you with us!

Al


----------



## tropics (Dec 29, 2016)

I have never seen that cut sold by me

Richie


----------



## jbsmokestack (Dec 29, 2016)

any tips for acheiving good bark?  somebody said a rub with a little vegetable oil or mustard and rub


----------



## gary s (Dec 30, 2016)

*Good afternoon and welcome to the forum from a cloudy cool day here in East Texas, and the best site on the web. Lots of                   great people with tons of information on just about everything.*

*         Gary*


----------



## jbsmokestack (Dec 30, 2016)

OK cool thanks..btw, it was 4 smaller sized cuts of pork cushion inside that plastic. I'm guessin its a pork butt that's been de-boned or some sh


----------



## jbsmokestack (Dec 30, 2016)

20161230_185750.jpg



__ jbsmokestack
__ Dec 30, 2016


----------



## jbsmokestack (Dec 30, 2016)

225 with hickory chips for bout 10 hrs..got to about 190 IT


----------



## mike5051 (Dec 30, 2016)

JBSmokestack said:


> 225 with hickory chips for bout 10 hrs..got to about 190 IT


And!!!!!  How was it?  If it was butt meat, it might not be amazing at 190.  It'll still be good though!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Mike


----------



## jbsmokestack (Dec 30, 2016)

the flavor is really good..I had injected and rubbed it..kinda woulda rather made it to 200, but I burnt one up one time













20161230_200143.jpg



__ jbsmokestack
__ Dec 30, 2016


----------



## worktogthr (Jan 3, 2017)

Sorry I missed this!  I was so busy during the holidays that I was MIA and didn't even realize one of my posts ended up being referenced.   The cushion does make good pulled pork but 205 is more ideal for a finishing IT..  Yours look great.  I'm curious if it was pullable at that temp?  I was thinking about using a piece of cushion to try out my new rotisserie set up and I was going to try pulling it around 190 for slicing.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 4, 2017)

worktogthr said:


> Sorry I missed this!  I was so busy during the holidays that I was MIA and didn't even realize one of my posts ended up being referenced.   The cushion does make good pulled pork but 205 is more ideal for a finishing IT..  Yours look great.  I'm curious if it was pullable at that temp?  I was thinking about using a piece of cushion to try out my new rotisserie set up and I was going to try pulling it around 190 for slicing.



For slicing I have always taken the cushion to 145. In my opinion it's too lean to go higher. 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/244121/do-what-the-sous-chef-says


----------



## worktogthr (Jan 4, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> For slicing I have always taken the cushion to 145. In my opinion it's too lean to go higher.
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/244121/do-what-the-sous-chef-says


Thanks so much!  I am going to cook one cuban style on my new Weber Kettle rotisserie set up.  It clearly came out juicy!  How was the tenderness as I might want to use some of this for cuban sandwiches.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 4, 2017)

worktogthr said:


> Thanks so much!  I am going to cook one cuban style on my new Weber Kettle rotisserie set up.  It clearly came out juicy!  How was the tenderness as I might want to use some of this for cuban sandwiches.


It was fantastic! I buy these cushion roasts at Costco. They come four to a pack, each roast in its own pack. I have done these pernil style for Cubano sandwiches too. Which now that you mention it, that sounds pretty damn tasty right now. I might have to break out the minitisserie, if I can find in it in the snow bank!


----------



## worktogthr (Jan 4, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> It was fantastic! I buy these cushion roasts at Costco. They come four to a pack, each roast in its own pack. I have done these pernil style for Cubano sandwiches too. Which now that you mention it, that sounds pretty damn tasty right now. I might have to break out the minitisserie, if I can find in it in the snow bank!


That's awesome! I am looking forward to this now!  I just defrosted a 4 pack (I get them from restaurant depot) and I can't wait to give it my first rotisserie spin!


----------



## floridasteve (Jan 4, 2017)

I've done a lot of cushions.  They sell them at Gordon's for about a nickel a pound more than butts.  Their butts come in double packs, and sometimes I don't have that much room in my freezer.  The cushions are smaller -- a pack of 3 equals 1/2 a butt pack.  I cook the exactly like I do butts.  They don't have the fat cap, but they have really nice marbling, so have had no problem with dryness, and the extra bark is a plus.


----------

